
Twist – the communication app for teams (by Todoist) - bauerpl
https://www.twistapp.com/
======
yoz-y
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14602674](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14602674)

~~~
detaro
And
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14586390](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14586390)
even earlier

------
bshimmin
I watched the video - which is quite rare for me, it must be said - in which
it started out by telling me how broken email and Slack were, and then
proceeded to explain how Twist was much better, by apparently letting me do
things in my own time and organising stuff into channels. I came away totally
unconvinced as to how this was really any different from Slack, where people
post crap, I look at it when I feel like it, and things are organised into
channels.

It seems there's some nuance where channels can have a sub-category inside
them, but I'm sure if you throw humans at it they'll still just post
irrelevant crap and animated GIFs all over the place.

Skimming through their Twist vs Slack document
([https://twist.zendesk.com/hc/en-
us/articles/115003654569](https://twist.zendesk.com/hc/en-
us/articles/115003654569)), it does seem like there are some mildly compelling
reasons why this might be an improvement over Slack - but this is a very busy
space and it's hard to imagine why someone would try this over Slack when it
has so much mindshare right now. I don't wish to sound overly negative - this
looks like an attractive and thoughtful product.

------
maitrik
I have actually thought about this idea before and really like what they are
trying to do.

But I do not like the idea of installing one more app and adopting one more
platform. Why not just use existing infrastructure of emails and integrate
with that nicely?

The channels on Twist could be folders on gmails (with google integration at
first) and users could reply to threads from their favorite email client. If
they want to use a dedicated app they could easily install the app.

I think this would help them with growth a lot more since it would use the
existing infrastructure of emails. Of course, it doesn't solve the
notifications problem that they are trying to solve but that's what the app is
for.

~~~
pvinis
Easy. Because the people not using Twist would have a spam problem. And if
they are required to use Twist, then their email is not an actual email any
more. Your inbox would be a mess of Twist messages. Good luck finding the
emails you are waiting for.

------
gressquel
Looks like we have gone full circle now. Twist looks like email with prettier
UI

------
the_common_man
Can someone tell me how something with just 3 points appears on the front
page? I feel there must be some way to game the HN sysem but I don't know what
it is.

[http://imgur.com/a/VeLRo](http://imgur.com/a/VeLRo)

~~~
mewwts
Perhaps something like dp/dt? #points/(time of last point - time of first
point)

~~~
steeleduncan
I'm not sure how it works these days, but I imagine it still has some relation
to the arc sources

[https://github.com/wting/hackernews/blob/master/news.arc#L26...](https://github.com/wting/hackernews/blob/master/news.arc#L264)

It is essentially what you suggested, but raising the bottom line to a power.

------
dfischer
Seems like there is a wave of anti-slack/notification rhetoric right now.

Between this and the basecamp article.

------
mdekkers
again? cut with the spam already

